# My mousie!



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

This is my mice, Peace(champange self buck) and Colby(chocolate banded buck). Both of them came from a feeder breeder so they were skittish at first, but now they're tame. We have lots of bands and self around here, and a few brokens, tans, fox and satins. (I wonder Colby is a banded or double banded because his band is so big and he has a head spot)

this is both of them

Colby (most of bands in Thailand look like this)

His under

Peace

Peace again


Hope you enjoy! :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, Sweet meece!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very cute little guys.


----------

